# IOS banned from LA market?



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

So I was using my iphone with the flex app for delivering Prime out of Santa Monica service area just fine for the past 10 days. Yesterday I'm no longer able to access the app with the iphone. I get an error telling me this platform does not support work in the area. Image attached.

I contact Amazon support and in the mean time I downloaded Android version. That works, but Amazon has me scheduled for the San Fernando warehouse and my availability does not begin until the 19th!

I got a generic email from them saying ios support is in select regions only. We will notify you when it becomes available to you.

So I don't know if Amazon suspended support for IOS in Los Angeles OR they switched me over to San Fernando and the warehouse there does not support IOS?

So I guess my questions should be. Anybody here using IOS with Santa Monica no problems? Can you use IOS with San Fernando?

Thanks.


----------



## jade88 (Oct 6, 2016)

LA Cabbie said:


> So I was using my iphone with the flex app for delivering Prime out of Santa Monica service area just fine for the past 10 days. Yesterday I'm no longer able to access the app with the iphone. I get an error telling me this platform does not support work in the area. Image attached.
> 
> I contact Amazon support and in the mean time I downloaded Android version. That works, but Amazon has me scheduled for the San Fernando warehouse and my availability does not begin until the 19th!
> 
> ...


My iPhone is working fine but I'm in North LA. iphone only works for Prime Now warehouses so wouldn't work at San Fernando. Did you get it fixed?


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

aha... so they DO have an iPhone app... That was perplexing me as to why they were saying (Android only). That seemed pretty stupid... and even stupider now that I find out it's just some regional thing, and they do actually have an iPhone app that some people use in some markets. Silly suits.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

jade88 said:


> My iPhone is working fine but I'm in North LA. iphone only works for Prime Now warehouses so wouldn't work at San Fernando. Did you get it fixed?


I think what happened is that they switched me all on their behest to San Fernando. When I got the error with iphone, I loaded the app with my android and my warehouse was set to San Fernando. I did work their one day 2 three hour shifts and made $111. But the miles to and from my home to the warehouse equal all the miles I drive delivering Prime.

I asked Amazon to revert me back to Santa Monica. They told me their team will work on it and in the mean time clear my schedule because it might take several weeks. I could not get any work since last night. I prefer SM but can't go weeks without work. So I'll settle with San Fernando. Their tech support is not all that helpful.


----------

